# Spell check



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

Do we have a spell checker on here?
I can't find it, so can one be added?
Al


----------



## dls1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, a spell check feature is included. Try replying to a post and purposefully misspell a word and you'll see a red line beneath that word. Right click the word and the correct spelling of the word will appear.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

OK thanks Dave!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 16, 2017)

I think mine is built in my phone.  when I would go off the mobile version however, I didn't have spell check on the old format.


----------

